# Piercings....



## Always_Ready (Jul 23, 2013)

I am newly free woman. I have always been HD, married to a ZD (zero drive) man. 

My husband and I always clashed on sex. I am kinky, he is vanilla. 

At one point, I wanted to get my nipples pierced. I have always been envious of woman that have the "poke through your shirt" nipples, because mine don't. 

My husband would never allow this. His exact words were "If you do it, I will never touch your breasts again". He said its not lady like, and its unattractive. 

What do you think? Is it unattractive? Now that I have this new freedom, I feel like doing *something*.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Always_Ready said:


> I am newly free woman. I have always been HD, married to a ZD (zero drive) man.
> 
> My husband and I always clashed on sex. I am kinky, he is vanilla.
> 
> ...


Turns me on!!!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

For some reason, pierced nipples aren't a bonus to me (speaking as a guy). Clit, belly button, tongue... All good. Nipples... Meh

But knock yourself out. If you like the idea, I'd say go for it. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Go for it. It may look and feel fantastic. But, if it's not what you expected it's not permanent. They can always come out.


----------



## shesgone (Feb 4, 2011)

Go for it.
I have several friends with pierced nipples and they say it really hightens the pleasure.

Both my wife and I have genital piercings. We love them. If the nipples are anything like genital piercings theres nothing not to like about it.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been curious about it but never able to commit!


----------



## Always_Ready (Jul 23, 2013)

I heard it hurts like He11! So I am a little concerned about that. See, I am the kind of person that if you even breathe on my breasts, let alone touch them...I am putty in your hands. 
I am a tad worried that piercing them would ruin that...and a tad worried that it will enhance that too...haha :smthumbup:


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Teased my wife about it a few times but she doesn't like the idea, but then again I have changed her mind about a lot of things over the years so she may do it "just for me"?

But I had GFs in the past that had them pierced and loved the sensations especially if no bra was worn the material rubbing the piercings would get them bullet like in no time!!

On a side note one of the previous GFs had rings in them and a ring in her cl!t and a long chain that connected through them, I could gently pull the chain through the rings and she would almost cum on the spot, major turn on!!!

If you like it do it, be your own woman


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Personally, I could take it or leave it. Nipple piercings don't add anything from my perspective, which is purely as an observer, but I also don't find them to detract, either (generally speaking).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zookeepertomany (Jun 27, 2013)

If it empowers you than do it! Your single, you get to do what YOU want to do. 
I have never had nipple piercing but would consider them.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

PBear said:


> For some reason, pierced nipples aren't a bonus to me (speaking as a guy). Clit, belly button, tongue... All good. Nipples... Meh


+1


----------



## justdance4me (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't have nipple piercings but I have my bellybutton pierced, ears including upper cartilage and had my tongue pierced (but took it out when I met my FH). Loved love loved my tongue piercing and I think it looked hot.

Go for it!! 

I also have a number of tattoos that if I am fully clothed you cannot see and have really good makeup to cover them up when I am dancing.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Great from a distance. Very sexy. But not so great close up. I had a relationship before my wife with a woman with pierced nipples, and frankly it made suction more difficult. Less fun. But meh, they looked hot.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Not crazy about nipple piercings. Tattoos, now are another matter...


----------



## luravua (Jul 25, 2013)

Go for it. It may look and feel fantastic.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

It hurts and they will bleed,swell,and wearing anything on your chest will be miserable until you heal.
You'll need to buy padded bras unless you want to walk around with those bumps in your shirt constantly.People will always stare too.

It looks hot when naked but as someone else said,it does interfere with sucking and nibbling.
If you were a close friend asking if you should do it,I'd tell you no unless you've had other things pierced and are comfortable with the persona that goes along with piercings.People WILL form an opinion about you based on this.You have to decide if you're ok with that and able to handle that.


----------



## lapdog (Jul 12, 2013)

Maybe I am just an old fart, but the only thing I want to see pierced on a woman are her ears, and that is not the entire ear lobe multiple stuff. Same for tats, a big turn off or me.


----------



## sgreenberg (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm with the old farts. I'm not a fan of piercings other than the ear on a woman. The female body is so great on its own, anything like that takes away from it.

That said, some folks are really into tats and piercings. If that's the kind of guy you are into, it's probably a plus. It's your body, you do what you want, but keep in mind ramifications for future relationships.

As said earlier, though, and unlike tats, it's really easy to undo a piercing (or just not wear one).


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

I've always thought nipple rings were hot. But to me they have to be rings and not a barbell.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

I got mine pierced last fall, my wife and I love it. So she had hers done about 6 weeks ago. She said it didn't hurt near as bad as I let on (worst part is the clamps) mine hurt like heck the first day but after that they are fine as long as I keep them clean and soaked them in my salt water soaks. (Shot glasses make it supper easy to soak)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

